# Backlit Game Boy COLOR from china!



## Metoroid0 (Feb 4, 2017)

This is werry interesting for collectors...

http://www.retrocollect.com/News/ba...andhelds-hit-chinese-auction-site-taobao.html


----------



## enarky (Feb 4, 2017)

Interesting. A couple of people on Reddit /r/Gameboy already ordered one and are waiting for their shipment. Currently considering if I should pull the trigger on that one, I'd _love_ to get my hands on a properly backlit GBC. But this sort of looks a bit too good to be true...

EDIT: just ordered one, too. Let's see how this turns out.

EDIT #2: here's the Reddit thread: https://www.reddit.com/r/Gameboy/comments/5rv7r8/backlit_gbc_screens_developed_and_seemingly_now/



> Google translate:
> 
> Gbc bright screen for sale, and I shop a small partner through the rigorous research and development and debugging machine finally years ago and the majority of friends to meet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 4, 2017)

incoming DMCA!


----------



## enarky (Feb 4, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> incoming DMCA!


Nah, backlit AGS-101 screens to mod original GBAs have been for sale for ages, I don't see grounds for a DMCA here.


----------



## Daggot (Feb 4, 2017)

Maybe it's a similar implementation to BennVenn's planned mod and he got beat to the punch. Some pictures of his GBC backlight project below(it's not available yet)

https://i.imgur.com/cxu014z.jpg

https://imgur.com/a/mTLtU


----------



## enarky (Feb 4, 2017)

BennVenn uses a AGS-101 display with his mod, these guys on TaoBao claim they have original LCDs with a four times higher resolution, four pixels for one GBC pixel, making it 1:1 again.


----------



## Bonny (Feb 4, 2017)

I alrady own 2 GB Boy Colour from KongFeng. - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GB-Boy-Co...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Has this thing any benefits for me?


----------



## enarky (Feb 4, 2017)

GB Boys screen has a different resolution and aspect ratio from the original GB display, making the picture blurry. The original GBCs buttons are quite a bit more precise. If you don't care for that this won't bring you any benefits.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 4, 2017)

enarky said:


> Nah, backlit AGS-101 screens to mod original GBAs have been for sale for ages, I don't see grounds for a DMCA here.


with their record at taking shit down lately you never know


----------



## Bonny (Feb 4, 2017)

Yes, i know about the aspect ratio. But to be honest: I'am really fine with it. And i have to say, the digipad and the buttons are also accurate and sensitive enough for me


----------



## Meteor7 (Feb 4, 2017)

I figure it's probably just a GBC emulating box. If so, there'll almost certainly be more input lag in it than the OG GBC, but we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## HtheB (Feb 4, 2017)

Tried to order one, but they do not ship to the Netherlands..


----------



## redact (Feb 4, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> I figure it's probably just a GBC emulating box. If so, there'll almost certainly be more input lag in it than the OG GBC, but we'll have to wait and see.


while you can buy it pre-packed into a GBC, the product itself is merely a screen replacement to put into an existing GBC, not a complete clone


----------



## Meteor7 (Feb 4, 2017)

mercluke said:


> while you can buy it pre-packed into a GBC, the product itself is merely a screen replacement to put into an existing GBC, not a complete clone


Ah, whoops, I misunderstood. That's actually really interesting, and I think the market's wide open for all sorts of other screen upgrades to retro portables.


----------



## EthanAddict (Feb 4, 2017)

I think this is all fake, but anyway...


----------



## fatsquirrel (Feb 4, 2017)

Of course its fake, it's TaoBao, what did you expect 
I prefer my original, high quality, made in Japan Gameboy with Sharps display thats still working flawlessly 20 years later.


----------



## EthanAddict (Feb 4, 2017)

fatsquirrel said:


> Of course its fake, it's TaoBao, what did you expect
> I prefer my original, high quality, made in Japan Gameboy with Sharps display thats still working flawlessly 20 years later.



Chinese clones...


----------



## Pandaxclone2 (Feb 15, 2017)

If this is real then I'd buy it.


----------



## TheChineseGuy (Mar 5, 2019)

This is not fake. You just need to wait a long time (a few months) if you order one.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 5, 2019)

TheChineseGuy said:


> This is not fake. You just need to wait a long time (a few months) if you order one.


You realize this thread is over 2 years old?


----------



## TheChineseGuy (Apr 25, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> You realize this thread is over 2 years old?


Yes I'm new here 
There's another backlit IPS screen replacement for DMG now which looks promising.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 25, 2019)

TheChineseGuy said:


> Yes I'm new here
> There's another backlit IPS screen replacement for DMG now which looks promising.


Got a link?


----------



## tatumanu (Apr 25, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Got a link?


Here ya go:
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=543848183473


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 26, 2019)

I kind of prefer the OG, but if the clone is *¥15.00* (with reasonable shipping), I'm in.


----------

